# RODI unit with low waste water



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

Researching rodi units, i know the brs water saver unit has a 2:1 waste to purified ratio. Are there any others that have similar or better?
Thanks


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

vegs said:


> Researching rodi units, i know the brs water saver unit has a 2:1 waste to purified ratio. Are there any others that have similar or better?
> Thanks


You can get a 1:1 system from Spectrapure but its expensive.

With that said, if you pay for water, the added cost for the RO/DI system may pay for itself in the water it will save you.

http://www.spectrapure.com/RO-RODI/...-1-Ultra-High-Efficiency-100-GPD-RO-DI-System


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Vertex makes a 1:1. I have it but I didn't really like it because the pump was super loud. It could be just that I have a bad unit.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Toronto water is about $3.50/cubic meter (~260gal) -or- 1.34 cents/gal, not including other fees.

You can swop out the booster pump for an AquaTec (USA) or SurFlo (MEX?) if its past the warranty period. They are very quiet compared to the OEM booster pump. You may have to do some rewiring.

When it comes to the ratios, it significantly depends on the pressure feeding the RO membrane.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Vertex makes a 1:1. I have it but I didn't really like it because the pump was super loud. It could be just that I have a bad unit.


Vertex pump is noisy. The almost quiet one is from

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Reverse-osmosis-booster-pump-100-gpd_p_64.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

sig said:


> Vertex pump is noisy. The almost quiet one is from
> 
> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Reverse-osmosis-booster-pump-100-gpd_p_64.html


Has anyone used this booster pump? Is it easy to hook up? I'm in need of a booster pump as pressure is low.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I never comment based on the WEB knowledge. I used this one for 7 months and liked.
It is easy to hook up and it is much less noisier than Vertex pump, but you would not like it if you install it in the living room

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150911_191609_zpsfbfpclke.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the response, so it's just main water supply into the pump then from the pump to the ro/di? It's going to be in the already noisy fish room.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

SIG!!! Those loose tubings would drive me CRAAAAZY!!!

I installed a split aquarium for RO and NSW mixing/transfer, cleaned up the wiring, reworked the RODI tubing, dosing pump, etc, etc. Handing over the system to the clients service provider tomorrow and showing him how it all works.

Keep it neat and tidy and it will be easier to work with and around


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have his pump now. I have it hooked up between the carbon block and the asov.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

wtac said:


> SIG!!! Those loose tubings would drive me CRAAAAZY!!!
> 
> I installed a split aquarium for RO and NSW mixing/transfer, cleaned up the wiring, reworked the RODI tubing, dosing pump, etc, etc. Handing over the system to the clients service provider tomorrow and showing him how it all works.
> 
> Keep it neat and tidy and it will be easier to work with and around


Holy gees that looks great! want to help me out lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> SIG!!! Those loose tubings would drive me CRAAAAZY!!!
> 
> I installed a split aquarium for RO and NSW mixing/transfer, cleaned up the wiring, reworked the RODI tubing, dosing pump, etc, etc. Handing over the system to the clients service provider tomorrow and showing him how it all works.
> 
> Keep it neat and tidy and it will be easier to work with and around


simply WOW - 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

sig said:


> Vertex pump is noisy. The almost quiet one is from
> 
> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Reverse-osmosis-booster-pump-100-gpd_p_64.html


I use the vertex 100 gpd and it is dead silent. Seen a few others whose were just a silent. Is it your tubing thats rattling thats making all the noise your hearing?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> I use the vertex 100 gpd and it is dead silent. Seen a few others whose were just a silent. Is it your tubing thats rattling thats making all the noise your hearing?


O know what you mean regarding tubing, but it was pump it self

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

You might want to checkout our RO/DI units. We could build you a 2:1 ratio unit but you'll likely end up spending more on replacing the RO membrane than you would just having a normal 3:1 / 4:1 and paying for the water. Basically its the restrictor that gives you the product/waste water ratio. The water from the faucet is pretty low in T.O so you could run a 3:1 no problem and still get a couple years out of your membrane. PM me if you have any questions.


----------

